
Show HN: I made a tool to turn pull requests into real time presentation - stockkid
https://vym.io
======
grncdr
I think this is _could_ be a great idea, but the landing page is doing too
much "telling" and not enough "showing". I'd really need to see an example of
a PR & it's presentation before I'd be sufficiently motivated to try it.

In addition to the end result, showing the process of getting there helps to
not only show off the product, but gives a concrete answer to the question of
"how will I use this thing?". Having a page that shows the steps of going from
a "plain" PR to a finished presentation with GIF screen captures and text
would be my personal ideal format.

Anyways, very cool idea, hope to see more of it!

~~~
stockkid
GIF sounds like an economical way to show how product works. It's fast and to
the point. Thanks for the idea.

~~~
stockkid
just added some demo on the landing page

------
stockkid
I made this tool based on my experience as a web developer intern.

Occasionally someone would try to explain the PR by presenting it, but it's
awkward to look at television or shared screen; I'd look at my own screen when
reading code. Plus files in PR are confusing because they can't be rearranged.

This is my solution: create a slide deck based on PR that you can present in
real time by sharing a URL.

------
thealistra
Add an example of the product on the page

